# 375 jdj



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

anyone here shot a 375jdj if so how was the recoil is is comparable to a 44 contender or how bad is it?


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

375 JDJ recoil is substantially more compared to the 44 Rem Mag, but controllable! T/C also offers the 375 JDJ chambering in their factory barrels for the Contender rifle and pistol & Encore pistol only!

*Links below are factory barrels for sale or stories about the 375 JDJ! *
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/954689 
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/770643 
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/184560 
http://www.gunsandammomag.com/long_guns ... er_062404/
http://sskindustries.com/contender.htm
*Reloading data!*
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/pistol/375jdj.php
http://www.accuratepowder.com/loaddata_ ... 375cal.htm


----------

